

Website Quality: the Surprisingly Big Impact of Small Flaws - rheide
http://blog.flawless.qa/website-quality-the-surprisingly-big-impact-of-small-flaws/

======
rheide
Disclosure: I'm the co-founder of Flawless.QA and mainly responsible for the
technical side. My friend Brian is doing the marketing and promotional work.
We just started out this winter and would love to hear feedback from you about
our idea. Any and all input will help us out a lot. Many thanks!

